# Original Paint Girls Deluxe Bike



## Screwtape (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a nice bike for my girlfriend and I'm having a hell of a time. 

I'd like a deluxe bike, tank, springer, maybe a light, you know. Needs to be original paint but doesn't need to be perfect, and should be within driving distance from 49036. Any make would work, but I'm partial to Higgins or Colson.

Thanks!


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 24, 2013)

this is avail, it's orig (ex headlight, tires), 24" ready to go ,,,, can ship?


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 25, 2013)

*Nice!*

This is nearly perfect, just what I need. Problem is that my girl is nearly 6ft tall and kinda needs a 26" bike...

Thanks though.


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 26, 2013)

Friday night BUMP!


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in suburban Chicago. I have a couple that may be of interest. I do not know if you consider me to be within driving distance or not? If so what is your budget? I do not have pictures at present but can take some but do not want to waste my time and yours with bikes that are not in your price range.


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 27, 2013)

schwinnderella said:


> I am in suburban Chicago. I have a couple that may be of interest. I do not know if you consider me to be within driving distance or not? If so what is your budget? I do not have pictures at present but can take some but do not want to waste my time and yours with bikes that are not in your price range.




I'd like to keep it in the $400 range, I'll shoot ya a PM.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2013)

i have this, 41 monark ladies deluxe.




Nick.


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks like it could clean up nicely. Minneapolis is kinda far though...


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2013)

Screwtape said:


> That looks like it could clean up nicely. Minneapolis is kinda far though...




Not sure how you feel about shipping but that can be arranged also.

Nick.


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 27, 2013)

As my deadline draws closer (her birthday) shipping may become inevitable.


----------



## Screwtape (Jul 29, 2013)

*Anybody Nearby?*

To the top!


----------



## sidecar (Aug 6, 2013)

*1949 Monark springer*

I have a '49 girls Monark springer, all original except seat, grips and tires.$325 firm.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 7, 2013)

*I have a Shelby*

I have a Shelby in green I just listed for $275 plus shipping.

GenuineRides


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 7, 2013)

*51 Shelby*

I have this all original (except tires) 1951 Shelby but it's off your budget somewhat. I'd need $600 shipped. However, it's ready to ride. Wheel bearings and brakes just serviced, new tires and tubes. Your wife can jump on and go with no worries.


----------

